# T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early?



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

So i have the chance to get a T4 60-1 with .58 hotside and I am wondering what your guys thoughts are on the .58 hotside..I know some say it spools too early and it is a tranny shocker if you will..The owner tells me full boost hits by 4k, which is rite around where i would like it to be ..I am going to drive it this week to get a feel for it..but I just want your opinions. on the .58..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

So im reading and hearing how the .58 is killer with insta tourque..







The current onwer of the turbo claims full boost ( 18psi ) hits around 3800-4000rpms..the turbin is an v-band on center housing..P-trim I beleave..Im going to go for a ride in a little bit and check it out..What would be a decent hotside size for say full boost 15-20psi at 3800-4000rpm?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

.69 or .81 ...i have the .81 on my T62 and hits ~full boost around 42-4300 o yea only runnig 8-9psi














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (PjS860ct)*

yea id go bigger than that..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (mk2vrooom)*

is .69 the next step up


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

i think so


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (PjS860ct)*

full boost hits around 3800rpms..lower gears are useless..but i would asume so in most high hp vrt's ..


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

I would go with a.81 if I was you. I have one and in 1st and 2nd gear it hits full boost around 4K rpms, in the rest of the gears it comes on earlier, so a .81 isnt bad at all, its just right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (marat_g60)*

it sounds like some of you guys need to learn throttle control








i have no problems with my little t3t4 60 trim. 
if you just roll into the throttle and dont just MASH it. its fine.
hell, i can take the car up to 6000rpms and NEVER HIT BOOST if i dont want to.
i guess its all in the driving style.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_if you just roll into the throttle and dont just MASH it. its fine.

Wheres the fun in not mashing the gas..








And launching a car with gobs of low end torque and 'rolling into the throttle' is REALLY not fun.
I say go at least .81 if your doing T4. Then again.. your rockin the kinetic kit's turbo now right? If you don't mind the torque hit on that you might not mind the .58.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
Wheres the fun in not mashing the gas..








And launching a car with gobs of low end torque and 'rolling into the throttle' is REALLY not fun.
I say go at least .81 if your doing T4. Then again.. your rockin the kinetic kit's turbo now right? If you don't mind the torque hit on that you might not mind the .58.

I was kind of thinking the same thing since i have a little turbo now that hits hard..and well since the turbo im getting is used i dont have the option of choosing which hotside to get..which leads me to another question..
When dose full boost hit..for people who have ran the .58 or who are running it currently??
And dose anybody have a larger turbine housing FS??


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 12:10 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

up


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I have the .58, I have not driven the car in over a month (in a cast). I can't exactly remember where full boost hits, but it comes on hard. Traction is a real issue, the car has no problem breaking free in 4th and occasionally in 5th on high boost. It is hard on the drivetrain for sure. I bought the car with a broken 3rd gear, and it was a quaife gear. The .58 will put on quite the smoke show, but for street driving or drag racing I would go bigger. I just can't see the practical need for so much low end power.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

I've ridden in a 60-1/.58 and owned a 60-1/.81 housing. The .58 spools too quick and power drops off toward 6000 rpms. The .81 pulls hard after 4200 rpms and will make power until 7000 rpms. I now run a .69 housing and its the best compromise of spool and power for a street driven vrt.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_I've ridden in a 60-1/.58 and owned a 60-1/.81 housing. The .58 spools too quick and power drops off toward 6000 rpms. The .81 pulls hard after 4200 rpms and will make power until 7000 rpms. I now run a .69 housing and its the best compromise of spool and power for a street driven vrt.

Thanks..i was told the .69 was the way to go..I am going to look in to it..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

I am looking in to possibly getting a T04S and was wondering if the .70 hotside housing is similar to the T4 60-1 .69 hotside housing??


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

Yup the .69 & .70 are basically the same. The .70 is the tangential version and the .69 is on center. If you are running the C2 42# tune the it makes sense to run the T04S compressor housing so you can have a full 4" intake to the turbo.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Yup the .69 & .70 are basically the same. The .70 is the tangential version and the .69 is on center. If you are running the C2 42# tune the it makes sense to run the T04S compressor housing so you can have a full 4" intake to the turbo.

Jeff advises against using 4" plumbing between the MAF and the compressor. Apparently it causes strange running issues.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*

Now what is the difference between on center and tangential housings? My friends t4 on center housing looks like my v-banded DP will fit up with little to no modifications..in comparison to my current t3\t4 turbo..with the tangential hot side will fitment be diffrent? or is it just internal design thing?? As for the 4" inlet i was considering running a 4" intake thinking i would benefit from the 4" maf..But If it causes issue's I can always keep the 3" intake tube and run a 3"-4" 90 degree transition piece off the intake to turbo inlet if need be...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Now what is the difference between on center and tangential housings? My friends t4 on center housing looks like my v-banded DP will fit up with little to no modifications..in comparison to my current t3\t4 turbo..with the tangential hot side will fitment be diffrent? or is it just internal design thing?? As for the 4" inlet i was considering running a 4" intake thinking i would benefit from the 4" maf..But If it causes issue's I can always keep the 3" intake tube and run a 3"-4" 90 degree transition piece off the intake to turbo inlet if need be...


The tang housing flows a bit better and will require lengthening the DP. I will be running a 4" filter on the 4"MAF, transitioning down to 3" immediately after and going back to 4" at the turbo inlet.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*

as for modding the downpipe..it seems like a small section may need to be added to push the v-band straight up correct?


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 9:24 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

If you run a short runner intake manifold you can get rid of some of that rapid tq spike. The flipside customs manifold is the cheapest I think, but it doesn't make any more power up top. I think the c2 and schimmel manifolds will probably give you about a 10% increase, but I have no dyno proof as of yet. 
Here is an overlay of my car with the stock intake manifold and the flipside manifold. Similar size turbo and boost level. Notice there is no hp gain but the torque is much "softer". Tranny saver.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? ([email protected])*

I accutually run the 1st true sold flipside SRI..if you want to call it that...Im looking to make a custom one of my own this winter along with the turbo upgrade..even if though with my set up i still had crazy torque..and im sure it will be like that with the .58...I mean dont you think??
PIC of the Flipside intake:


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_I accutually run the 1st true sold flipside SRI..if you want to call it that...Im looking to make a custom one of my own this winter along with the turbo upgrade..even if though with my set up i still had crazy torque..and im sure it will be like that with the .58...I mean dont you think??



Oh, it will come on HARD with the .58.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*

Im making more power with my t3\t4 from that dyno graph you just showed. spool up is way quicker ofcourse but still whats up with that..








Full boost hits when with the .58?? mid to late 3000rpms? 
and the .70 would hit by early 4000rpms..dose that sound about rite to you?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Im making more power with my t3\t4 from that dyno graph you just showed. spool up is way quicker ofcourse but still whats up with that


Yes, but that's 15psi.








But anyways, yes, high 3000s for full boost, getting soft at ~5500ish.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Yes, but that's 15psi.








But anyways, yes, high 3000s for full boost, getting soft at ~5500ish. 

what about the .70 ?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
what about the .70 ?


20psi at maybe 42-4400, but that will max your injectors hardcore. Figure on ~18psi and 400whp, good top end.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*

wow thats pretty good..400whp @ 18psi thats damn nice..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Yes, but that's 15psi.








But anyways, yes, high 3000s for full boost, getting soft at ~5500ish. 

why dose my t3\t4 pull hard all the way to 7k from a start of like 3k? and these other larger turbos tend to start later and die out up top earlier than my curren turbo..


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_wow thats pretty good..400whp @ 18psi thats damn nice..



I want that at 14.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I want that at 14. 

Thats cool and way efficient..but i dont mind 400whp @18-20psi Now on a build motor or fresh rebuild thats a differnet story..I am going to see if I can pull 400whp with my little turbo @ 24psi..considering i had plenty of fuel left on the last dyno session,..Id just like to see what it dose @24psi before I take it off..


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*



Vdubsolo said:


> why dose my t3\t4 pull hard all the way to 7k from a start of like 3k?
> 
> 
> > Your turbo does not 'pull hard' to 7k.
> ...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Jefnes3)*

Ok well I drove the car today with the .58 housing, it turns out to be a Precision turbo and i have to say full boost hit rite around 4k..I was impressed and the car pulled really hard all the way to red line..I must say I liked how the power band felt.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Ok well I drove the car today with the .58 housing, it turns out to be a Precision turbo and i have to say full boost hit rite around 4k..I was impressed and the car pulled really hard all the way to red line..I must say I liked how the power band felt.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You'd go nuts over a 1.06 35r then... The .58 is dinky.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*

Im considering the .58 for now..and picking up a .69 housing and trying them both out to see the difference straight up..On avg how much would a .69 housing run me?
BTW a 35r is out of the question for now..Im working on picking up a friends tranny with a diff ..and the t4 60-1...maybe a 35r for the motor im building over the winter..for next year..


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Im considering the .58 for now..and picking up a .69 housing and trying them both out to see the difference straight up..On avg how much would a .69 housing run me?
BTW a 35r is out of the question for now..Im working on picking up a friends tranny with a diff ..and the t4 60-1...maybe a 35r for the motor im building over the winter..for next year..










I will suggest as strongly as possible that you consider the .69. The .58 is too much too soon.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*

Well it I think I might buy the turbo with the .58 and buy a .69 housing and get it ceramic coated and swap it on.. Im just wondering since this turbo hits full boost by 4k ..if the .69 will hit that much later? I was expecting the .58 to hit by 3500rpms ( full boost but it hits a 4k )..personally i want it to hit around 4k..I can work with 4200 as well..At this point i really would like to compare the 2 to see the differences..But If i do pick up this turbo from my friend, I am defiantly picking up a .69 housing..It seems that first hand experience is the best way to go about this..If it means buying a .69 housing...well im still willing to do that..and Id still be getting a pretty good deal on the turbo as well considering its condition..I think this is where Im at rite now..


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 10:18 AM 7-25-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

i wonder what my hot side is on my t3t4?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (jhayesvw)*

Hot side..This is on a turbo I am looking to purchase off a friends show car..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i wonder what my hot side is on my t3t4?

Go look..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

does it say it somewhere??


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (jhayesvw)*

It should be in outter side of the turbine housing near the DP flange..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

Ok realistcly..when dose a .58 housing hit full boost by? The one i am looking at hits around 4k..Im looking in to .69 housings aswell to swap on to the turbo and i am hearing the .69 housings hit around 4k?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Ok realistcly..when dose a .58 housing hit full boost by? The one i am looking at hits around 4k..Im looking in to .69 housings aswell to swap on to the turbo and i am hearing the .69 housings hit around 4k?



You don't want it "hitting" at 4k if you want any real pull up top.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*

the .58 pulled so hard by the time i get "up top" its time to slow the hell down...Either way im looking in to picking up a .69 housing..


----------



## French (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

get yo brakes son.


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I want that at 14. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_
Good luck with that.

1.06 35r & SP 263s, should be doable. I made 350whp with a .58 60-1 and stock cams at that boost, so I should be very very close.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

i have a t72 with a 81 p-trim back housing and i see 12#s at about 4k and 20#s at about 4500-4800.. full 4 inch intake and c2 software


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
1.06 35r & SP 263s, should be doable. I made 350whp with a .58 60-1 and stock cams at that boost, so I should be very very close. 

I don't think its possible to make 400 whp @ 14 psi on 91 octane but then again I would love to see it happen on Jeff's tuning. It took me 20 psi to make 410 whp with a 60-1/.81, 264/260 cams, 8:5:1 compression and 93 octane. Running as much timing as the ecu will allow without seeing too much pull is going to be key. I'm interested to see how the 1.06 performs though, it looks like it can flow as much as an .85 housing on a 40R.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (tekstepvr6)*

Vdubsolo,
are you just trying to build a dyno queen, or do you want a car that is fun to drive on the street??
if you want the first, then by all means, get the biggest turbo with the highest A/R and all that jazz.
if you want a really fun street car, then i would go lower like .69 or .58 and have a car with lots of mid range torque that has great passing power.
i guess its up to you. 
and i dont see how a turbo hitting later and harder would decrease your chance of blowing your gear stack. i would think it would INCREASE it.
to me it seems that hitting later and harder would put more of an increase of power/torque on your gears all at once, rather than less power earlier where the wheels have a better chance of spinning if they need to.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (jhayesvw)*

After building one car with a 60-1 and a .58 housing, I'd choose the 1.16 a/r over it. The T4 .58 is like the K04 for VR6s.
As far as the gearstack, just look how long the BIG hp cars like BillyT's, Steve O's, and Chris Green's gears/trannies survive compared to all the mild 400whp street cars. It's not just the power, but when the power comes in compared to the car's speed. 3rd gear spin and wheel hop kills these trannies quick.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (jhayesvw)*

i hear ya man, people can bash small turbos on a vr all they want, but, for some (like myself) they perform awesome. I'm not sure about everyone else but I road race my vr atleast a few times a year and having a lazy turbo on the car would take all the fun out of tight courses. I'm not arguing that they are a rough on the gears but that is where patience and moderation come into play. my vote for for the .69 as I have ridden in a 40r equipped vr and it would be useless for type of driving that I personally do (on the highway and strip, not track) would be a different story.








looking forward to seeing the results of this thread


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_After building one car with a 60-1 and a .58 housing, I'd choose the 1.16 a/r over it. The T4 .58 is like the K04 for VR6s.
As far as the gearstack, just look how long the BIG hp cars like BillyT's, Steve O's, and Chris Green's gears/trannies survive compared to all the mild 400whp street cars. It's not just the power, but when the power comes in compared to the car's speed. 3rd gear spin and wheel hop kills these trannies quick.

See I dont understand how you can call a t4 60-1 .58 the ko4 for the vr6..I mean ihave the kinetic t3\t4 turbo on it now!! and difference between the 60-1 is huge imo..Personally i want mid range power and the car is build for the street...hopefully this coming week i will get to drive in the same car with a pt67 with a .68 hotside..so i will feel the power band first hand..Also i think alot of tranny gears going is due to the driver..Slamming gears. On a vrt with an 02a its going to break ..end of story..If the driver knows how to smoothly engage the gears well then i think he stands more of a chance of keeping his gears in tact...Also another thing with .58 hitting hard so early..well if the gas pedal isn't being pushed to WOT then actually being controlled I think the huge shock can be avoided as well..I mean there are a bunch of things to take in consideration in this scenario..

_Modified by Vdubsolo at 11:28 AM 7-27-2007_


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 11:28 AM 7-27-2007_


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

I see the bigger AR being more fun/usable for the street. Because it comes on so late you can drive your car around at usable rpm's without major wheelspin.. just like a normal good 'ol slow VR6. And then when you want to rip sh*t up, just rev it out. Kinda like VTEC


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_I see the bigger AR being more fun/usable for the street. Because it comes on so late you can drive your car around at usable rpm's without major wheelspin.. just like a normal good 'ol slow VR6. And then when you want to rip sh*t up, just rev it out. Kinda like VTEC























With c2 you can drive around in any rpm with out hitting boost..its all pedal control..that has nothing to do with the actuall turbine housings..


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
With c2 you can drive around in any rpm with out hitting boost..its all pedal control..that has nothing to do with the actuall turbine housings..

yeah but with bigger AR you can MASH the pedal (and launch) and not hit boost


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
yeah but with bigger AR you can MASH the pedal (and launch) and not hit boost
















whats the point though, i dont think it would take off like you think..especially if its not driven rite it will bog down..


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_whats the point though, i dont think it would take off like you think..especially if its not driven rite it will bog down..

we shall see








although a combination of tuning (ever so carefully leaning it out) and coating/covering the hotside can work wonders on spool time.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I mean ihave the kinetic t3\t4 turbo on it now!! 

So you have a VR6 with a K03








I know different strokes for different folks, and my *opinion* is that if *I* were to build a turbo car for myself I wouldn't even consider any of these smaller hotsides. Considering my all motor car is quicker then most of the small turbo VR6's lets not talk about useable powerbands








3rd gear break has nothing to do with actual shifting. On the 2-3 shift while the tires are spinning, you get wheel hop, you don't know it, it breaks. If you're not at wot, you're not spinning, and it won't break. You wouldn't be going fast either, so it's sort of a lose-lose.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (need_a_VR6)*

Low End Torque IS the enemy








and I'm seriously considering Honda-Style FWD Traction Bars up front.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
So you have a VR6 with a K03








I know different strokes for different folks, and my *opinion* is that if *I* were to build a turbo car for myself I wouldn't even consider any of these smaller hotsides. Considering my all motor car is quicker then most of the small turbo VR6's lets not talk about useable powerbands








3rd gear break has nothing to do with actual shifting. On the 2-3 shift while the tires are spinning, you get wheel hop, you don't know it, it breaks. If you're not at wot, you're not spinning, and it won't break. You wouldn't be going fast either, so it's sort of a lose-lose.

But are you saying a larger housing a\r isnt going to spinn in 1st or 2nd? becuase i think its going spinn either way..on fwd car making that kind of power those gears are useless on the street..imo..


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

I bet it'll spin.. but just much later in the powerband (up top) i.e. less gear snapping drivetrain shock and torque.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

It'll spin but things work differently as the power comes on vs mph. The higher power, larger turbo car will also not wheel hop as badly.
Anything is worthless on the street if you can't use it because your tranny broke again








Again, it all depends on what you want. 
PS: traction bars have been done and they work.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (need_a_VR6)*

I hear that...but i still think the blowing gears out in higher rpms is just as possible as in a lower rpm..


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

Oh it is, especially with toy VW trannys but with higher rpms you have MPH and traction (not wheel hoppin) on your side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (need_a_VR6)*

lets not forget why its quicker though, lots of practice and track preperation , airing down the tires ect. the power band vdubsolo and I are working with are plenty usefull. just ask the e46 or s4 I raped last night. there are plenty of 12 second steet tire kinetic kit cars out there.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_lets not forget why its quicker though, lots of practice and track preperation , airing down the tires ect. the power band vdubsolo and I are working with are plenty usefull. just ask the e46 or s4 I raped last night. there are plenty of 12 second steet tire kinetic kit cars out there.

they are underted..maybe not putting down the most impressive ET's but they hold their own on the street..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

Well racing on the street is illegal, so does it really matter?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (need_a_VR6)*

This was in a "controlled environment" or course you should know better.










_Modified by bluegrape at 5:18 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (need_a_VR6)*

who said racing? I just said they hold their own..







But either way i see 1st and 2nd useless..3rd is a diffrent story..on smooth roads with the .58 3rd will hook with good tires..I didnt have any wheel hope when i drove in my friends car with this exact 60-1 .58 turbo..hell wheel spinn wasnt a problem..its all how its driven..can it spin in 3rd? sure.. if the drives know how to control it can it be prevented? well imo yes it can..do you still run the risk of blowing out your gear?? well yeah its a vrt..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Well racing on the street is illegal, so does it really matter?









im thinking that bluegrape and vdub solo are talking about closed course racing.
as for the way they think. THAT IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING FOR OVER A MONTH!!!!
if you have ANY pedal control, you will have no issue running around on a smaller housing. 
wheelspin is wheelspin at any speed. and when those wheels catch, boom goes the trans. 
but the bigger A/R turbos are going to spool later and i think that is not as good on the street. 
i can rev to 3000 or so at WOT before boost hits, which means i can drive around like grandpa all i want. 
hell, i can rev my car to 6000 rpms and never hit boost with my t3t4 60 trim. its all in the pedal control.
if you have no skill and only know how to race by mashing the pedal, then you are absolutely right, a high A/R turbo is the way to go.
but i come from an AUTOX/ road course background and i know how to deliver the power smoothly.
its all in how you want your car set up as i said many posts ago in this thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (jhayesvw)*

Agreed...Although I am very curious to drive a vrt with a .68 housing..to see the major diffrences..with WOT driving..


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (jhayesvw)*

my thoughs exactly, there are alot of "strip" guys on here. I invite them to come run on a "track" a real track not strip big difference. I like many others have my car set up for street/track use. this means supsension brakes the whole enchillada.If I where to change snails it would be a BB turbo of some sort, so I could keep the low end grunt and increase the top end at the same time. But none of this matters, to each his own.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (bluegrape)*

yeah but if your using pedal control aren't you robbing yourself of power?!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (actionVR6)*

no, your controlling/regulating traction










_Modified by bluegrape at 6:11 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Agreed...Although I am very curious to drive a vrt with a .68 housing..to see the major diffrences..with WOT driving..

It's like the difference between dawn and about 8:30am. Go to a .96 and it's night and day.
Again, I agree it's all about personal preference. BUT having been there, done that, with a car with a .58, I wouldn't again.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_lets not forget why its quicker though, lots of practice and track preperation , airing down the tires ect. the power band vdubsolo and I are working with are plenty usefull. just ask the e46 or s4 I raped last night. there are plenty of 12 second steet tire kinetic kit cars out there.


If that's the case why was I on VDubsolos bumper the last time I saw him on a "closed course" and my car was without the Supercharger. When we pulled over into the pits he even had to ask me what I had in there. It was quite satisfying to say just NA


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_who said racing? I just said they hold their own..







But either way i see 1st and 2nd useless..3rd is a diffrent story..on smooth roads with the .58 3rd will hook with good tires..I didnt have any wheel hope when i drove in my friends car with this exact 60-1 .58 turbo..hell wheel spinn wasnt a problem..its all how its driven..can it spin in 3rd? sure.. if the drives know how to control it can it be prevented? well imo yes it can..do you still run the risk of blowing out your gear?? well yeah its a vrt..










That car wasn't making any power. I used to be able to get 4th loose during spool.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_

If that's the case why was I on VDubsolos bumper the last time I saw him on a "closed course" and my car was without the Supercharger. When we pulled over into the pits he even had to ask me what I had in there. It was quite satisfying to say just NA

Because my car was breaking up like crazy And at the time i was having issues with software and fueling..you heard it back fireing like crazy when i down shifted? I mean you had to have...When i saw you in person i never went in to detail, but i mentiond i was having some issues..but be that as it may .im not going come with the excuses and back myself up..it went down how you called it ..but what I say is the truth....if the car was running smooth it wouldnt have went down like that..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

That car wasn't making any power. I used to be able to get 4th loose during spool. 

the greedy boost controllers tune was off..The owner claims its alot more violent with the MBC..which i will find out for myself on saturday if the weather is nice..I hear 3rd and 4th break loose..which worries me alittle..but if thats the case well than..the .68 ot .69 housing should help solve that..


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (vw1320)*

i'm not sure what your question is here? thats probally a better question for vdubsolo








never mind he answered your question. you ran with a ill runnng vrt










_Modified by bluegrape at 8:01 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (need_a_VR6)*

Can you tell me what my turbo is in comparison to what is going on here?

"your turbine is a P trim. it's basically a t4 wheel in an overbored t3 housing. The turbine a/r, i don't remember since the turbo is shipped back, already but i think it's .63 a/r, it's written on it anyways.

The compressor wheel is now a 60-1. The trim, if you calcualte it, is 60.
The compressor a/r, it's also written on it, is 0.60 a/r.)
What turbo is this then I have... I don't know much about turbo specs yet. Since this is a thread with lots of people that now about this stuff I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (jetdavdub)*

Call who ever you shipped it back too and ask..,

Id like to keep this post on topic as its seems to have taken a slight turn..I basically wanted to know how the .58 hotside is on a 60-1 turbo and so far cabzilla is the only person who has told me their opinion with the exception of one or two other who have driven in a .58 hotsdie's turbo vr....so please if you have driven in one..or owned one please tell me your thoughts and pros\cons about the powerband.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 1:57 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

The .58 60-1 is too small for a vr6. Period. I doubt that anyone on this site has more experience with that turbo than me. I had one on my vr from 2002 to 2007. It gives the impression of pulling very very hard because it comes on so fast, but it flattens out at 5000 rpm. That's not to say it isn't still making power, but that the rate in which the HP is increasing slows dramatically. Is it slow? No. Does it have more top-end than a Kinetic turbo? Yes. 
I have driven a 1.06 35r-equipped vr before, and it pulled harder from 3500rpm to redline at 10psi than my 60-1 at 18. There was no comparision anywhere in the powerband between the two. The 60-1 came on hard and held the 5k rpm power to redline. The 35r came on at the same rate and turned into an endless, effortless surge until the fuel cut. It just would not stop pulling up top, and felt so close down low I couldn't tell them apart. 
The difference with these turbos is torque. As we all know, HP is just a mathematical figure derived from wheel tq x rpm / 5250. My .58 choked my 15psi peak tq of 400 down to 280 @ 6500 rpm, making ~350whp. If I can make 320wtq @ the same rpm, I'll be at 400 wheel. With a 1.06 35r, sp 263 cams and a SP SRI, That should be within reach.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*

Hell of an answer..and much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

Plenty of others have said the same thing, in this and other threads. Long story short, the .58 isn't the best match for a street driven VRT. I'd go at a min a .69 if not a .81 and call it a day.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_The .58 60-1 is too small for a vr6. Period. I doubt that anyone on this site has more experience with that turbo than me. 


For someone with SOOO much experience you sure make a lot of threads asking some pretty NOOB questions Cabzilla.








Whats the point of having a turbo car if it runs poor half the time and can be beat by a simple NA car? Not too much. It makes about as much sense as having a small A/R hotside that spools quick and then modulating wheelspin with the throttle. Can you drive a small A/R car on the street and not spin the tires, sure. Is it going to be any faster than a large A/R thats not spinning the tires? NO. If you can't put it down making 300 ft/lbs at idle is worthless except for a smoke show. All you are doing is limiting your top end for a bunch of useless power down low. 
Having said all that even a .58 is a poor choice for a vr6. I am not sure who started the trend of that being the turbo of choice for a vr, probably eip







. A .69 should be considered the bare minumum even for those looking for torque down low. Those who want an effective all around setup should look to go even larger. 
Hell I still say most people would be better served doing some NA bolt-ons and hitting up the track of their choice (drag, auto-x, road course) and getting as much experience as they can. I guess its cooler to say you have a turbo and be slow than it is to "just" have bolt-ons and actually be fast.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (J.Q. Public)*

the .69 seems to be where its at..


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_

For someone with SOOO much experience you sure make a lot of threads asking some pretty NOOB questions Cabzilla.











lol. most of my posts are trying to get new info out there. my setup was finalized loong ago after suffering with the .58 for so long.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

lol. most of my posts are trying to get new info out there. my setup was finalized loong ago after suffering with the .58 for so long. 

How come you never upgraded to a larger a\r housing?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
How come you never upgraded to a larger a\r housing?


There was too much I wanted to change. IC plumbing, intake mani, cams, etc etc. Just bought a 35r. The better gt wheel and DBB should be a huge improvement.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*

I spoke with bill schimmel briefly at WF last weekend and he told em the deference between DBB and non BB is like night and day...so it should be a hell of an improvment on your part..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_
Hell I still say most people would be better served doing some NA bolt-ons and hitting up the track of their choice (drag, auto-x, road course) and getting as much experience as they can. I guess its cooler to say you have a turbo and be slow than it is to "just" have bolt-ons and actually be fast.









not all people do a VRT to make the biggest power possible.
my car doesnt see 6000rpms any more. it doesnt need to anymore. 
when i was N/A and put down 160 wheel it was a joke.
now that im VRT, im pretty sure im putting down more than 160 wheel. im not positive, because i havent dynoed it yet, but i will. 
if you would like to run around PIR or FIR in phoenix AZ. i will take you up on who is faster. your NA car and driver or my T car and driver because we all know that driver is MOST of a fast lap time. its your call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (vw1320)*

"I guess its cooler to say you have a turbo and be slow than it is to "just" have bolt-ons and actually be fast."
who's slow , he was pretty clear when you guys ran his car was running poorly? you sound silly calling his car slow. thats nice time in your sig and all but come on...
Vdubsolo~what about going with a bb gt35/ish turbo, best of both worlds there.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (bluegrape)*

Im getting steal on the turbo with ,58..if anything im going to just order a .68-.70 a\r and call it a day..that should be plenty for what im looking for..


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Im getting steal on the turbo with ,58..if anything im going to just order a .68-.70 a\r and call it a day..that should be plenty for what im looking for..


That sounds like a good plan. a .69 is the smallest I would go.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

its settled. 
.69 wins


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_its settled. 
.69 wins


I'm going to overlay my old .58 60-1 dyno over the 35r when it's back together.


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (need_a_VR6)*

My car is faster than yours!


_Modified by alex97jazzblue at 3:49 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I'm going to overlay my old .58 60-1 dyno over the 35r when it's back together. 

Yeah, do that. Might convince me to dump my (brand new) .58 hotside T04E in favor of a GT or a big 60-1.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_Yeah, do that. Might convince me to dump my (brand new) .58 hotside T04E in favor of a GT or a big 60-1.

Keep the to4E.
Its a decent compressor. Just swap the turbine houisng.

-Jeff


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

i look forward t cab posting dynos of things that are actually pertinant to my car. 20psi on my kinetic t3/4 feels GTREAT and hass issues in 3rd but it's not where i'd like to be. 


_Modified by Soupuh at 2:34 PM 8-2-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
the greedy boost controllers tune was off..The owner claims its alot more violent with the MBC..which i will find out for myself on saturday.

VERY violent. I used to spike 25psi and hold 19psi. Here is an old dyno on a dynapack. Tq on the left, hp on the right.








I broke 3 gears with an MBC before going to a profec and getting forged AP tuning gears. 
I still have a .63 a/r on an SC61 turbo, but I can slow down the boost curve a little with the profec.
If precision could put a bigger a/r in my turbo I would, but they have told me that I have the biggest a/r available for my turbo unfortunately
I'll probably be doing the gt35r 1.06 route down the road. I'd say just get a .81 housing.


----------



## Vdubin372 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a t04 60-1, with a .58 hotside...... too much too soon is not the way to describe it...... it does spool around 3800, but it does not seem to be too soon


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Keep the to4E.
Its a decent compressor. Just swap the turbine houisng.

-Jeff

I would, *if* I could find out what trim the turbine wheel is. Best guess is an "O" trim, but does anybody even make a .81 O-trim tang exhaust housing?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubin372)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubin372* »_I have a t04 60-1, with a .58 hotside...... too much too soon is not the way to describe it...... it does spool around 3800, but it does not seem to be too soon

please describe with more detail..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_
I would, *if* I could find out what trim the turbine wheel is. Best guess is an "O" trim, but does anybody even make a .81 O-trim tang exhaust housing? 

Measure the wheel and call the CO. you got the turbo from and ask..
for the record i ran my t3\t4 @ 20 psi on the street lastnight with the new c2 tune and for the first few pulls the wheels spun all the way to 6k..







my tires are kinda hurt so im sure that has alot to do with it..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: T4 60-1 .60 a\r cold side with a .58 hot side..VRT..to much to early? (Vdubsolo)*

Also when does boost hit for .81 and .69 on avg let says 18psi..
more dyno plots would be great..and thanks to all who have been helping out with great info..this thread has alot of usefull info!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 12:59 PM 7-28-2007_


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_
I would, *if* I could find out what trim the turbine wheel is. Best guess is an "O" trim, but does anybody even make a .81 O-trim tang exhaust housing? 

Turbonetics does, they have a .96 too. 
http://www.turboneticsinc.com/pa_turbhous.htm


----------



## nino (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: (_muppet_)*








thats it


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (nino)*

so lets wheree some estimated spool times on the .68 and the .81?? figure 15psi ( full boost in this case )..


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_so lets wheree some estimated spool times on the .68 and the .81?? figure 15psi ( full boost in this case )..









between 3k and 5K rpm... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Ok now where dose full boost hit on these 2 housings on avg... (.68 & .81)


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Ok now where *does* full boost hit on these 2 housings on avg... (.68 & .81)

fixed it for ya


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
fixed it for ya









i cant type for crap..i have my own style and spellings dosnt come with it







maybe i should pass up this computer job i am trying to get


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Ok now where does full boost hit on these 2 housings on avg... (.68 & .81)

back to the question of the day


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
back to the question of the day










just be safe and go .81 man. im sure it wont hit too late, but it definitely wont hit too early.
mine is a .63 and i hit full boost about 4000. maybe a tick sooner


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
just be safe and go .81 man. im sure it wont hit too late, but it definitely wont hit too early.
mine is a .63 and i hit full boost about 4000. maybe a tick sooner

ehh im shooting towards the .68 for certain reasons..I just would like to know aprox when full boost hits on both housings...


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

When I was running the 60-1 .81 20 psi hit around 4200-4400 rpms in 3rd gear. With the T67 .69 I see 20 psi around 4400 rpms in 3rd gear IIRC.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
ehh im shooting towards the .68 for certain reasons..I just would like to know aprox when full boost hits on both housings...

That dyno I posted at the top is a T04 sized turbo with a .63 25psi hit at 4200rpms or so. Go for the .81


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That dyno I posted at the top is a T04 sized turbo with a .63 25psi hit at 4200rpms or so. Go for the .81

I think .68 is what i am aiming for..spool time has alot to do with it, i have my reasons for going with that size housing..id like full boost by 4k.. worst case scenario if its not working out..ill sell it and try something larger..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I think .68 is what i am aiming for..spool time has alot to do with it, i have my reasons for going with that size housing..id like full boost by 4k.. worst case scenario if its not working out..ill sell it and try something larger..

[/thread]


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I have a .58a/r and I love it. Boost comes on early and strong. Best in my opinion for low end torque which makes it feel quicker. I have full boost by 3500rpms at 10psi. I dont thrash my car too much either with clutch dumps and burn out shows, But for suprising the wrx next to you by dropping a couple gears the .58a/r hotside is great! 
In my case this is perfect for me. I have a stock bottom end with 115k on it, stock compression, and 10psi daily driven. Its quick and has awesome torque without downshifting or really getting on the gas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (ACschnitzer23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACschnitzer23* »_I have a .58a/r and I love it. I have full boost by 3500rpms at 10psi. 

THIS is the perfect application for a .58 a/r housing, 300ish whp.
When looking at 400whp its a little small. (chokes flow on top end)

-Jeff


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Old.... .58 wot 1-2psi at 2k, 10psi around 3k 20psi by 3600-3700. Happens fast.


----------

